# cowl tag rivets



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

anyone know if reproduction rivets are available for the cowl tag, removed it on my 68 during my restoration thinking someone makes these things but cant find them anywhere and want to reattach it.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rivets - TRIM TAGS


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Eight bucks and Free Shipping: New Chevrolet Chevy Impala Caprice Belair Cowl Trim Tag Rivets 2 Piece Kit Pair | eBay


----------



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

*reply to reply*

Thanks I just payed for them, dont know why I didnt check Ebay from the start.


----------

